# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  ΚΙΝΗΤΟ ΚΟΡΙΟΣ!!!

## stratos77

Φιλοι μου καλοι καλησπερα.θα ηθελα να σας πω πως ασχολουμαι ερασιτεχνικα με το ειδος και ψαχνω να φτιαξω ενα κοριο απο κινητο τηλεφωνο. Η ιδεα μου ειναι η εξης. Πρωτα απενεργοποιουμε το πιν ωστε ανοιγοντας το κινητο να ξεκινα αυτοματα λογο του οτι θα εχουμε κοψει την λειτουργια της οθονης.δευτερον θα ξεκολησουμε τα led του πληκτρολογιου και τριτον τον βομβητη που ακουγεται οταν μας καλει καποιος. Το ζητουμενο ειναι πως θα μπορεσουμε καλωντας το νουμερο που εχουμε βαλει στο (κινητο κοριο) μετα απο καποια χτηπηματα να ανοιγει αυτοματα μονο του. Φυσικα χωρις hands free. Ειναι μια καλη ιδεα και θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας. Ευχαριστω

----------


## gsmaster

Θα πρέπει να ξεκολλήσεις και τα led της οθόνης. 

Θα πάρεις το handsfree και θα δείς ποια πιν βραχυκυκλώνει όταν αυτό συσνδέεται, και θα τα βραχυκυκλώσει μόνιμα. 
Θα βάλεις από το μενού την λειτουργία car kit έτσι ώστε να απαντάει μόνο του.
Θα συνδέσεις το ενσωματωμένο μικροφωνο ετσι ώστε να είναι, σαν να το έχεις συνδέσει στο hands free. Το κύκλωμα του hands free είναι σχετικά απλό.

Πάντως καλή ιδέα σου.  :Wink: 


ΥΓ Θα σε παρακαλέσω να γράφεις με μικρά

----------


## gRooV

Πολύ έξυπνο!! Το μόνο μειονέκτημα είναι το μέγεθος!

----------


## gsmaster

Γι αυτό και περνάει απαρατήρητο. Ποιός θα υποψιαστεί ένα κινητό κλειστό? Εκτός αν είναι πολύ υποψιασμένος και του βγάλει την μπαταρία (μπορείς να κολλήσει το πίσω καπάκι να μήν βγαίνει :P ή να χρησιμοποιήσεις T65 που χρειάζεται κατσαβίδι torx για να βγει η μπαταρία).

Επίσης αν στο χώρο υπάρχουν ραδιόφωνα τηλεοράσεις κτλ με τα παράσιτα που θα κάνει το κινητό, θα το πάρουν χαμπάρι σίγουρα. 

Έχει όμως το καλό ότι μπορείς να είσαι όσο μακρυά θες και να ακούς, και έχει και μεγάλη αυτονομία.

----------


## leosedf

Υπάρχουν ήδη έτοιμα τηλέφωνα προς πώληση στο internet τα οποία λειτουργούν άψογα σαν κανονικό τηλέφωνο. Ουτε απενεργοποίηση led  κλπ ουτε τπτ. Λειτουργεί κανονικότατα. αλλα όταν του κάνεις κλήση απο συγκεκριμένο αριθμό δεν κάνει τίποτα απλώς ακούει.
Υπενθυμίζω οτι τα τηλέφωνα αυτά δεν έχουν καμία πειραγμένη λειτουργία και λειτουργούν όπως βγήκαν απ το εργοστάσιο. απλώς είναι spy-phones

----------


## stratos77

φιλοι μου μολις τελειωσε ο κοριος και δουλευει αψογα!!πανω σε ενα 8310 που ειναι και μικρο και με καλη αυτονομια.ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια σας.ειστε αψογοι σε ολα!!!

----------


## matrix1

:Wink:  φιλαρακι και εσυ σαν εμενα σε κερατωνει  η δικια σου ε?αστο δεν αξιζει τον κοπο...  :Cool:                           η

----------


## BMXakias

Βάζεις μέσα και ΤΙΜ non stop και χορτένεις κατασκοπία! Σωστός???

----------


## leosedf

Πλέον υπάρχει και έτοιμο λογισμικό για 3310.. το αναβαθμίζεις και γίνεται spy phone χωρίς να κάνεις την παραμικρή επέμβαση στο υλικο του κινητού

----------


## cafe_demek

Είχα ένα κινητό που όταν δεχόταν κλήση μετά από ένα χρονικό διάστημα άνοιγε μόνο του αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πια συσκευή είναι με τόσες συσκευές που έχω αλλάξει :p  (ίσος είναι το alcatel 511 )
Αρκετές συσκευές έχουν αυτήν την επιλογή παλιές συσκευές κυρίως

----------


## lila

*ΓΙΑ ΕΠΑΝΑΦΟΡΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΩΝ ΣΕ ΚΙΝΗΤΟ* 
Παίδιά πήγα τρία κινητά σε ένα κατάστημα για έλεγχο προγραμμάτων. Μου βρήκε σε ένα κινητό εφαρμογή παρακολούθησης θέσης και την απεγκατέστησε. 
Ομως ενώ επανέφερρε σε όλα όπως μου είπε τις εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις, παρατήρησα ότι όλα τα μηνύματα που είχα δεν υπάρχουν. Μου είπε ότι αυτά αποθηκεύονται στην κάρτα σιμ, ΄και για να μου τα επαναφέρει θέλει ακριβά μηχανήματα και ότι μπιορεί να το κάνει με 500 ευρώ. 

Μήπως μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κάποιος για να το κάνω μόνη μου? Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόγραμμα που θα με βοηθήσει σε αυτό να επαναφέρω τα μηνύματα από την κάρτα σιμ? 

ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Chris Valis

Ποιά μοντέλα κινητών πήγες;

----------


## lila

ericssonw710i (σε αυτό χάθηκαν τα μηνύματα)

----------


## leosedf

W710??
Πόσο πλήρωσες για να στο κάνει αυτό? Γιατί απ ότι βλέπω σε κοροίδεψαν για τα καλά. Στο w710 δεν μπορεί να εγκατασταθεί κάτι τέτοιο.
Οσο για τα μηνύματα ξέχνα τα.. Οταν κάνεις αναβάθμιση η φορμάτ σε τέτοια συσκευή χάνεις τα μηνύματα και ΔΕΝ μπορείς να τα επαναφέρεις.
Ο τύπος στην περίπτωση μπορεί απλά να έχει κρατήσει τα μηνύματα σου απο πρίν και να τα περάσει πάλι μέσα με τον υπολογιστή του για να σου πάρει τα πεντακόσια ευρώ.
1) Το κινητό αυτό δεν είναι symbian κλπ όπως άλλες συσκευές για να εγκατασταθεί τέτοιο λογισμικό. Ακόμα και σε java να ήταν η java δεν έχει πρόσβαση σε τέτοιες λειτουργίες.
2) Δεν μπορείς να επαναφέρεις εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις σε συγκεκριμένα μόνο τμήματα η ολα η τίποτα. Με την επαναφορά η την αναβάθμιση σβήνονται όλα και δεν υπάρχει τρόπος επαναφοράς.
3) Δεν μπορεί να μου λές οτι σβήστηκαν και μετα μπορείς να κάνεις επαναφορά με 500 ευρώ. Δεν παίζει κάτι τέτοιο εκτός αν τα έχει κρατήσει ο ίδιος στο pc του απο πρίν (μαζί με τις εικόνες σου κλπ κλπ.).

Σας δουλεύουν άγρια και το ευχαριστιέστε  κιόλας.

----------


## h@ris

Παιδιά σόρρυ για το οφτόπικ αλλά τώρα που διαβάζω το θέμα μου δημιουργήθηκε μια απορία... Πως καταλαβαίνουμε ότι κάποιο κινητό είναι παγιδευμένο; Εντάξει εκ πρώτης όψεως προφανώς και δεν το καταλαβαίνουμε, αλλά πως μπορούμε να το βρούμε (αν μπορούμε);

----------


## leosedf

Βλέπεις αν έχεις καμια εφαρμογή περίεργη εγκατεστημένη. Εφ όσον το υποστηρίζει η συσκευή. Συνήθως σε μοντέλα symbian.

----------


## h@ris

Αν δεν υπάρχει κάποια εφαρμογή; Είναι δυνατόν να το καταλάβεις από κάπου;

----------


## leosedf

Να ξέρεις να χρησιμοποιείς το κινητό σου αρχικά.

Μετατροπή την ξεχνάς ότι και αν σου πούνε εκτός και αν είναι spyphone. Δεν θα είναι λειτουργικό σαν τηλέφωνο δηλαδή αλλα θα κάνει τη δουλειά κοριού.

Κατα τα άλλα δεν υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος τρόπος να γίνει. Οπότε δε χρειάζεται να το καταλαβεις κιόλας γιατι δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## h@ris

Οκ. Ευχαριστώ! Λύθηκε η απορία  :Wink:

----------


## PCMan

Τι χρειάζεται για να φλασάρω ένα 3330 ή ένα 3310 και να γίνει έτσι http://cgi.ebay.com/NOKIA-3310-COVER...ptZCell_Phones ?
Έχω και ένα 8210, 2 3510i και ένα 7250 αν γίνεται κάτι...

----------


## Nemmesis

βασικα τωρα αν κυκλωφορεις με 3310 σιγουρα θα ψιλιαστουν κατι μιας και παναρχαιο!!!  :Tongue2:  :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

Παλιοτερα ηταν hardware mod αλλα μετά βγήκαν κάποια flash gia 3310, 8210, 6610. Καπου τα έχω.

----------


## PCMan

Αν μου βρεις για το 8210 και μου πεις και τον τρόπο που θα το φλασάρω, ότι θες απο ΄μενα  :Very Happy:  (Βέβαια δεν νομίζω να μπορώ να σου δώσω και πολλά γιατί οι γνώσεις μου είναι πολύ λίγες αλλά τεσπά  :Tongue:  )

----------


## GEWKWN

> W710??
> Πόσο πλήρωσες για να στο κάνει αυτό? Γιατί απ ότι βλέπω σε κοροίδεψαν για τα καλά. Στο w710 δεν μπορεί να εγκατασταθεί κάτι τέτοιο.
> Οσο για τα μηνύματα ξέχνα τα.. Οταν κάνεις αναβάθμιση η φορμάτ σε τέτοια συσκευή χάνεις τα μηνύματα και ΔΕΝ μπορείς να τα επαναφέρεις.
> Ο τύπος στην περίπτωση μπορεί απλά να έχει κρατήσει τα μηνύματα σου απο πρίν και να τα περάσει πάλι μέσα με τον υπολογιστή του για να σου πάρει τα πεντακόσια ευρώ.
> 1) Το κινητό αυτό δεν είναι symbian κλπ όπως άλλες συσκευές για να εγκατασταθεί τέτοιο λογισμικό. Ακόμα και σε java να ήταν η java δεν έχει πρόσβαση σε τέτοιες λειτουργίες.
> 2) Δεν μπορείς να επαναφέρεις εργοστασιακές ρυθμίσεις σε συγκεκριμένα μόνο τμήματα η ολα η τίποτα. Με την επαναφορά η την αναβάθμιση σβήνονται όλα και δεν υπάρχει τρόπος επαναφοράς.
> 3) Δεν μπορεί να μου λές οτι σβήστηκαν και μετα μπορείς να κάνεις επαναφορά με 500 ευρώ. Δεν παίζει κάτι τέτοιο εκτός αν τα έχει κρατήσει ο ίδιος στο pc του απο πρίν (μαζί με τις εικόνες σου κλπ κλπ.).
> 
> Σας δουλεύουν άγρια και το ευχαριστιέστε  κιόλας.



πολυ σωστος ο leosedf!!!!
Απλα δεν γινεται σε κινητα χωρις symbian να εγκατασταθει τετοιο προγραμμα
ο μονος τροπος ειναι να γινει αναβαθμιση του κινητου τηλεφωνου!!!!!!
οσο για τα μυνηματα που ανεφερε παλι ο leosedf  μπορω να σου πω οτι μπορεις να του κανεις μια μινυση(προστασια προσοπικων δεδομενων) διοτι τα μυνηματα ΔΕΝ ΣΒΗΝΟΝΤΑΙ σε αναβαθμηση κινιτου σειρας W που δεν εχει symbian (το γνωριζω απο προσωπικη δουλεια  σε κινητα).

----------


## motzi

Πως θα σου φαινόταν αυτό ? ? ?

http://www.electron-solutions.gr/prosfora1.htm

----------


## KOKAR

αυτού του είδους η παρακολούθηση δεν είναι *παράνομη πράξη* ????
εκτός και αν θες να παρακολουθεις το νεογέννητο σου την ώρα
που την έχεις "κάνει" ...... λέμε τώρα !!!!

----------

